# Riding the Morning Glory by hang glider in Aus.



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMdyT-rIXao

Sorry, can't get link to embed.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow.... thats some amazing picture quality if hes doing that from a hang glider. Must be a hell of a camera.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 30, 2009)

CaseyForrest said:


> Wow.... thats some amazing picture quality if hes doing that from a hang glider. Must be a hell of a camera.



Apparently he does this for a living.
What a hard way to earn a dollar.
If you see the stills, you can see where the camera's are mounted.


----------

